# nights/days out



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi everyone know its short notice are there any social events this weekend drinking or eating i dont mind it!! thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing announced on the forum for this weekend, but that doesn't stop you organising something yourself...

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah, take initiative!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

jander13 said:


> yeah, take initiative!


Weren't Stewart, Nola and a few others trying to get together with a group for a couple of bevys somewhere tonight? ... :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Weren't Stewart, Nola and a few others trying to get together with a group for a couple of bevys somewhere tonight? ... :confused2:


I am either going barasti or madinat.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

jander13 said:


> yeah, take initiative!


yea taking the initative is always a wonderful concept maybe you should be more specific when telling someone to take initiative!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> I am either going barasti or madinat.


Where in the Madinat? Think I'll be around there somewhere tonight! 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Where in the Madinat? Think I'll be around there somewhere tonight!
> 
> -


You're scared now Elph aren't you....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You're scared now Elph aren't you....


Terrified. Good job I have bodyguards.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You're scared now Elph aren't you....


I think you got the wrong impression of me AC PMSL


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You're scared now Elph aren't you....


Will reply to that bit later when I bit more organised.
Still in AD at moment.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mind you, this lot ought to be scared of me... 

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Mind you, this lot ought to be scared of me...
> 
> -


Yep you bet ya!! ... _"madam lash" _... ooooh ... now there's a thought ! .... black lace up tight corsetts, stilettos, whip ..... _"now who's been a naughty boy then hmmm"_ ...  ... :eyebrows:


----------

